# Barf/ni



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know there are various threads on the barf and ni diets. I can see that a lot of you favour it for your dogs, i'd like to give it a go but i just don't understand it!  Please can someone explain it to me properly xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! Where to start? Barf is a way of feeding that tries to replicate the diet that dogs would have in the wild and that is natural to them. It's primarily raw meat and bones with some veg and fruit. Some people feed barf by giving raw chicken wings or carcasses as the main food plus other things to make it nutritionally balanced. Natural instinct is basically an easy and convenient form of barf, as they grind all the meat, bones and veg etc and supply it mixed in the appropriate proportions, with things like fish oil and kelp ready to serve. Hope that helps, but please ask anything else that you want to know.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response Helen. So it's Natural Instinct that we want then? Where do you guys get it from? How much do you feed and how often? Is is suitable for our Maisie (9 weeks) and how much does it cost-ish per week? Thanks xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ni deliver next day direct to your door frozen, or there are a few local suppliers. http://www.naturalinstinct.com Puppy quantity is 4 to 6 % of the body weight per day, going down to 2 to 3 % for an adult. It's fine for a young pup, they do a puppy mix, and most of them love it. It's about £2.70 for a kilo, which for most of us seems to be around 60 to 70p per day. Those on the forum who have switched to it seen to be pretty happy. They are also very helpful if you phone them with any queries or for advice. Hope it works well for you and Maisie if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Vic3112 said:


> I know there are various threads on the barf and ni diets. I can see that a lot of you favour it for your dogs, i'd like to give it a go but i just don't understand it!  Please can someone explain it to me properly xx


Hi there!

I am planning on feeding my newbie raw aswell and am trying to work out the best way to do it. A very helpful person with lots of experience of BARF feeding sent me a feeding chart recntly which explains it clearly and gives meal suggestions and sizes. If you would like me to email it to you please pm me your email address and I will happily send it. 

Sarah


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, i will PM you now xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There are also some people on this forum who do their own barf diet and have carefully researched it. For those who want an easy solution, NI is ideal. I do think that it is important to carefully research if anyone wants to do barf themselves, to ensure that the diet is properly balanced.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Vic3112 said:


> Thanks Sarah, i will PM you now xx


I have emailed it through to you. 

If anyone else would like it please feel free to pm me your email address and I will happily send it out. :twothumbs:


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have emailed it through to you.
> 
> If anyone else would like it please feel free to pm me your email address and I will happily send it out. :twothumbs:


An OU course AND doing your own BARF diet? I am seriously impressed. I am WAY too disorganised for that. Rosie has already had an embarassingly large number of frozen NI meals because I forgot to take it out of the freezer in time


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

weez74 said:


> An OU course AND doing your own BARF diet? I am seriously impressed. I am WAY too disorganised for that. Rosie has already had an embarassingly large number of frozen NI meals because I forgot to take it out of the freezer in time


I do have a bit of a reputation for taking on too much (according to my husband )! I was forced to give up chairing the PTA 18 months ago! :laugh:

I would like to source the RAW myself but to start off with I intend to buy some NI food and combine it with food from the butchers. I am hoping that the NI will give me time to source the meat and gain some confidence with what I am doing!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> An OU course AND doing your own BARF diet? I am seriously impressed. I am WAY too disorganised for that. Rosie has already had an embarassingly large number of frozen NI meals because I forgot to take it out of the freezer in time


Has Rosie's tummy been settled since establishing her on NI?


----------

